# Impossible de relever le courrier Mail et Thunderbird



## martineko (25 Mars 2013)

Bjr,

J'ai étudié la dizaine de messages sur le même sujet sans trouver de réponse, les symptomes sont différents.

Configuration 
Mac Book air OS 10.7.5
Mail 5.3
Particularité : connexion en Asie pas toujours très rapide

Pas de problème, depuis un bon bout de temps, pour relever mes différentes boites pop surtout free mais aussi orange en Wifi même avec de faibles débits.

La semaine dernière pas de wifi disponible, je suis obligé de consulter le webmail free sur un PC. Je lis quelques messages et je fais des réponses.

Depuis hier, j'ai récupéré du Wifi, mais Mail ne réussit pas à vider la boite de free ni orange.

Toutes les connexions sont bonnes (diagnostic de connexion OK).

Pour contourner le problème, j'ai changé les messages de dossier dans le webmail puis remis dans Inbox sans effet.

Quand je regarde le webmail d'orange, j'ai une pile de messages en attente.

J'ai essayé avec Thunderbird sur le compte free. Il affiche une indication complémentaire indiquant "connexion avec le serveur" puis "126 messages à charger" puis plus rien. Et il ne charge rien.

Pour le moment, c'est les logiciels de messageries qui n'arrivent plus à obtenir les messages.

Cherche suggestion désespérément.

M.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

Détail
en POP , par defaut un logiciel de messagerie ne  rapatrie PAS les messages déjà lus ailleurs
(c'est même un des inconvenients par rapport à IMAP )

essaye ca : retourner dans les comptes EN LIGNE 
et marqué  *" non lus "*les msssages que tu souhaites rmettre dans Mail 
( et il est possible qu'il te faille combiner " marqué non lus" ET dans " inbox")


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Détail
> en POP , par defaut un logiciel de messagerie ne  rapatrie PAS les messages déjà lus ailleurs
> (c'est même un des inconvenients par rapport à IMAP )


:mouais:
J'ai des configurations POP similaires sur des Mac différents qui relèvent les mêmes boites, et heureusement les Mac relèvent les mêmes courriers, indépendamment des autres.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

et bien tant mieux pour toi

-
je suggère quand même la manip " marqué non lus"


----------



## gmaa (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Détail
> en POP , par defaut un logiciel de messagerie ne  rapatrie PAS les messages déjà lus ailleurs
> (c'est même un des inconvenients par rapport à IMAP )



Toutes mes machines utilisent Mail connecté en POP et toutes relèvent les boîtes sans "perdre" de messages.


----------



## PDD (25 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Toutes mes machines utilisent Mail connecté en POP et toutes relèvent les boîtes sans "perdre" de messages.


Idem pour mon rétina et mon ipad.


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien tant mieux pour toi



C'est tout de même la différence la plus notable entre POP et IMAP. 

Sans aller trop dans le "détail" :
- Le principe du protocole POP :
Les messages arrivent sur le serveur distant du FAI, les emails sont rapatriés depuis le serveur POP par le logiciel de messagerie (Mail, etc).
Une fois sur ton Mac toutes les opérations (suppressions, renvois) sont réalisées sur TA machine. Lorsque tu retournes sur le serveur distant du FAI  tout ce que tu as fait dans Mail n'a pas été répercuté en ligne.


- Le principe du protocole IMAP :
Les emails sont gérés depuis le serveur de messagerie IMAP distant du FAI, 
En gros, Mail est une télécommande et une image miroir de ce qu'il y a sur le serveur. 
Toutes les opérations effectuées dans Mail sont  répercutées sur le serveur et donc sur n'importe quelles autres machines (Mac/PC/iPhone/iPad/etc) Toutes les boites "profitent" des modifications faites depuis n'importe quelles machines connectées au compte.

Je suis conscient que ça ne fait pas avancer le problème de martineko, mais il fallait que ce soit précisé.


----------



## JLB21 (25 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> :mouais:
> J'ai des configurations POP similaires sur des Mac différents qui relèvent les mêmes boites, et heureusement les Mac relèvent les mêmes courriers, indépendamment des autres.



Idem, mon FAI est Free, j'utilise Mail, et j'ai Thunderbird installé sur la même machine, tous les deux en POP. 
Je conserve en permanence sur Thunderbird au minimum les deux derniers mois de messages et je ne le lance que de temps à autres pour récupérer éventuellement un message ou une pièce jointe que j'aurais jeté malencontreusement, et au moins une fois par mois pour virer les mails les plus anciens.

Et Thunderbird rapatrie bien tous les messages qui ont pourtant déjà été rapatriés par Mail


----------



## martineko (25 Mars 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses,

J'avais effectivement remis tous les messages en mode non lu.

Mais il y a un élément nouveau dans cette recherche.

En désespoir de cause, j'ai redémarré mon Mac. Je fais ça une fois tous les 36 du mois, c'était l'occasion.

Résultat !!!!!

J'ai récupéré tous les messages de toutes les différentes boites !

MAIS,
ils se sont tous retrouvés dans la boite de "messages envoyés" de free !!!!

Je sors de trois heures de rangement. 

Surtout, ça continue. Les messages sont tous concentrés dans cette boite, donc les règles de ventilation des messages arrivés ne sont pas exécutées. 

Pour la bonne tenue du forum, je vais ouvrir un nouveau fil pour essayer de résoudre ce volet. Touts les suggestions sont les bienvenues.

M.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

@subsole et suivants
je sais tout ca

ce que j'ai  pensé et voulu dire  pas de  nouvelle relève POP c'est si marqué comme lu  *en ligne* , et pressé j'ai tapé "ailleurs " par erreur
désolé


> j'ai redémarré mon Mac. Je fais ça une fois tous les 36 du mois, c'était l'occasion.


 et en passant   le mois c'est une bonne cadence d'entretien Onyx qui.. exige redemarrage pour certaines choses

-
 le souci semble au 3/4 résolu

conseil 
une fois messages replacés dans les bonnes BAL
à terme refaire une indexation des BAL  via  menu reconstruire
 et si c'est insuffisant  en mode geek en virant les fichiers


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> @subsole et suivants
> je sais tout ca
> 
> ce que j'ai  pensé et voulu dire  pas de  nouvelle relève POP c'est si marqué comme lu  *en ligne* , et pressé j'ai tapé "ailleurs " par erreur
> désolé



_"subsole et suivants"_ attendent leurs CdB.


----------



## martineko (25 Mars 2013)

Au moins, j'aurais appris à me servir de trois ou quatre fonctions de Mail que je ne connaissais pas.

Et finalement, le mauvais rangement venait d'un trackpad trop sensible. J'ai réveillé Steve pour rien de sérieux. Paix à son ame.

Crdlt.

M.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> _"subsole et suivants"_ attendent leurs CdB.


Ah tu accordes de l'importance à ces hochets pour gamins?
( si c'est le cas j'ose à peine imaginer  ton fessebouque où avec un sens du marketing  tu postes  des trucs bien racoleurs pour engranger des zamis et des likes)
 

bon comme sur  ce forum ne peut pas faire de cdeb collectif ( c'est un petit site bricolé )
je vais faire du copier coller pendant une pause


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> je vais faire du copier coller pendant une pause


 Bien. :style:


----------

